# A Dream R34 Drawn By Me



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

This took about 20 minutes to draw, and I've increased it's size in Irfanview so you can enjoy the full view of it.

Please tell me what you think. I tryed to make it look aggresive, and share cues with the Xanavi R34 GT-R LM.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Really good, you have some talent in that area.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Reduce it to 800x600 or mods will remove it.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

There's no way to fix it now. The Edit button doesn't show. Could a mod please change the size for me?

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/5664/nismoop7.jpg


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Sorry, should have said. It's a good pic by the way.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you. It was drawn for a project so more comments are more then welcome. Even critique would be nice


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

6speed said:


> Even critique would be nice


EEeerrr sorry i can't think of one bad thing to say about it!! dam i must be going down with something........

nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Excellent effort thats for sure. Maybe some slots on the brake rotors might improve it?

PM me, I have a job for you :thumbsup: Rob


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Your gifted mate!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

brilliant that is mate.

james


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

are the rears 24"? Looks very aggressive. Cool pic.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I have no clue what size they are .

I do know however that the rims are made up by me.


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

very talented indeed 

few things me being picky hehe

-that wing doesnt look right, maybe make it a bit higher?
-the shading tone between the shadow on the ground and the bottom of the door is too close, maybe make one a bit darker to define between them
-the mirror on the left side (looking from the front) looks to be too far towards the rear of the car
-add some tread to the tyres
-sharpen up the lines at the top on the rear edge of the door

that's all i can think of, very good mate


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That's just plain awesome, you've got some serious skills there  :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome man!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think your special


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

fusion between a SLK and a R34? the front looks like an R34 but the top/rear quaters reminds me of an SLK/SL


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

20 minutes.. Very impressive. 

Very nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks awesome mate, well done.

- Kevin.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

raw talent there!

really good!


----------



## GRIMGTR (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW
Very Impresive


----------

